# Banjo Tooie for N64 Finally Cracked!



## saxamo (Dec 8, 2012)

> Title : Banjo Tooie USA Crack and Save Fix
> Start-date : 10.20.2000
> Release-date : 09.23.2011
> Coder : LaC
> ...



Via 64scener.com

Banjo tooie was a weird game. I mean rare must have had the good ish in those days because it was all over the place. But especially in copy protection! This may be the last game to get cracked for the N64, and for good reason! It never worked on any emu and now you can play to your hearts delight. Hurray for math! I'm going to check it on Mupen64Plus AE.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice, I will probably play the XBLA version when I get around to it but good to know stuff like this still happens.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

It worked on Project 64 just fine.  The copy protection prevented it working on flash carts like the Everdrive 64, though.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> It worked on Project 64 just fine. The copy protection prevented it working on flash carts like the Everdrive 64, though.


I guess that emulators used crude hacks to skip the copy protection.

The most important thing is that the game can now finally be played on real hardware with an N64 copier/flashcard.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I guess that emulators used crude hacks to skip the copy protection.
> 
> The most important thing is that the game can now finally be played on real hardware with an N64 copier/flashcard.


 
The game wasn't without its share of problems on the emulator though.  Maybe when Wii64 is updated before the next millennium we can have a chance to play it once more.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 8, 2012)

Ah, good to see this game was cracked, too-ie.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 8, 2012)

12 years have passed.

It almost was the next Duke Nukem.
I'm glad it got cracked.
All I got to do now is get an Everdrive and play it again <3


----------



## raulpica (Dec 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> The game wasn't without its share of problems on the emulator though. Maybe when Wii64 is updated before the next millennium we can have a chance to play it once more.


That's just N64 emulators for you. Rydian will probably say that I'm wrong again (we probably have really different concepts of "acceptable"), but I do find that N64 emulators for PC are seriously lacking in accuracy, and most of the emulation is just hacks 'n' more hacks. The only games "correctly" emulated are the major ones since the authors probably got loads of bug reports about them.

Just try to play one of the less known games and you'll get wrong graphics 'n crap everywhere


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> That's just N64 emulators for you. Rydian will probably say that I'm wrong again (we probably have really different concepts of "acceptable", but I do find that N64 emulators for PC are seriously lacking in accuracy, and most of the emulation is just hacks 'n' more hacks. The only games "correctly" emulated are the major ones since the authors probably got loads of bug reports about them.
> 
> Just try to play one of the less known games and you'll get wrong graphics 'n crap everywhere


 
They are lacking in accuracy, and the one that probably gets it close would be Mupen 64 Plus, or Mednafen, not sure, but the more accurate an emulator, the more exorbitant the system requirements; sacrifices must be made somewhere. If I could only get back my "donation" from the still-on-life-support Project 64 1.7 beta.  I won't express why I hate Mupen 64 2.0 plus here, as...I had some unpleasant...well either way, glad there's interest in N64 emulation and ROM dumping.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> That's just N64 emulators for you. Rydian will probably say that I'm wrong again (we probably have really different concepts of "acceptable", but I do find that N64 emulators for PC are seriously lacking in accuracy, and most of the emulation is just hacks 'n' more hacks. The only games "correctly" emulated are the major ones since the authors probably got loads of bug reports about them.
> 
> Just try to play one of the less known games and you'll get wrong graphics 'n crap everywhere


 
Totally agree with you. I still can't play Pokemon Snap because of some weird bugs in emulation. Resident Evil 2 is also hard to get to work.


----------



## callmebob (Dec 8, 2012)

The game works on the z if you use Donkey Kong as a boot cart, but it may have saved to the cartridge itself. Can´t remember. Will try this later to see if the game works using Mario as the boot cart. Looking forward to dusting off the old hardware. Thank LaC, glad to hear your still with us!


----------



## lovewiibrew (Dec 8, 2012)

Patched my Banjo Tooie game with the crack and plays perfect on the ED64!


----------



## loco365 (Dec 8, 2012)

Might download it and play it then. My friend has it on the N64 and it was pretty fun.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> That's just N64 emulators for you. Rydian will probably say that I'm wrong again (we probably have really different concepts of "acceptable", but I do find that N64 emulators for PC are seriously lacking in accuracy, and most of the emulation is just hacks 'n' more hacks. The only games "correctly" emulated are the major ones since the authors probably got loads of bug reports about them.
> 
> Just try to play one of the less known games and you'll get wrong graphics 'n crap everywhere


lolwut

"Acceptable" and "accurate" are two entirely different things, man.

It's well-known that N64 emulation is inaccurate (just take a look at the PJ64 game help file to see how many have graphical issues or need a setting tweak)... but then again we didn't get an SNES emulator that could display the shadows in Air Strike Patrol until ~2012 with BSNES, but people had considered SNES emulation acceptable for years beforehand.


----------



## callmebob (Dec 8, 2012)

meh. Doesn´t seem to be working on the Z. At least not using Mario as a boot  card. Tried with and without the boot emulator. Also tried default and 6105 CIC´s with no luck. If I´m right the patch is useless here if I have to use Donkey Kong as a boot card regardless. Hope some other Z users are still out there.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 8, 2012)

We really need more N64 VC, emulation for that system is seriously flawed most of the time otherwise.


----------



## SnAQ (Dec 8, 2012)

Ahh, I good old Lac :-) 
I remember when The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask was released, the first ROM to hit the scene wasn't dumped properly and it looked like it was a 512Mbit Roms which my Doctor V64 couldn't play. 
But it wasn't, and i somehow managed to beta test the crack for the game :-) 
Check the intro...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 9, 2012)

it's been working in 1964 perfectly for years and in HD!



the_randomizer said:


> The game wasn't without its share of problems on the emulator though. Maybe when Wii64 is updated before the next millennium we can have a chance to play it once more.


 
not64 will have it playing perfect before them!


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> We really need more N64 VC, emulation for that system is seriously flawed most of the time otherwise.


 
Is the VC really that accurate?  Star Fox 64 had many glitches as I recall, incorrect colors when the ship gets hit, framerate issues, etc, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Is the VC really that accurate? Star Fox 64 had many glitches as I recall, incorrect colors when the ship gets hit, framerate issues, etc, but I could be wrong.


I didn't play SF64 on Wii VC but I can't imagine it having any major issues, did you buy it or did you install it yourself? It might be a region problem or something.
Most games I played put the PC emulated ones to shame. Not to mention how some games like Pokémon Snap are even playable in the first place.
VC is still not 100% accurate of course.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


> lolwut
> 
> "Acceptable" and "accurate" are two entirely different things, man.
> 
> It's well-known that N64 emulation is inaccurate (just take a look at the PJ64 game help file to see how many have graphical issues or need a setting tweak)... but then again we didn't get an SNES emulator that could display the shadows in Air Strike Patrol until ~2012 with BSNES, but people had considered SNES emulation acceptable for years beforehand.


I know, what I meant is that N64 emulators on PC aren't _even_ on an acceptable level, for me. I know you'll say that by tweaking with 30 different plugins will finally display those damn shadows in Paper Mario correctly, but I seriously (nor probably the other 5 billions of people out there) do not want to fiddle with plugins for MORE time than I'll probably end playing the game I was configuring them for.

We need a GOOD low-level N64 emulator without plugins (a-la Xebra), the N64 deserves it.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Dec 9, 2012)

Imho, even the Gamecube/Wii emulator, Dolphin, is more accurate than current n64 emulators. I also see that development for n64 emulators are generally slow when not abandoned.


----------



## Catastrophic (Dec 9, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Is the VC really that accurate? Star Fox 64 had many glitches as I recall, incorrect colors when the ship gets hit, framerate issues, etc, but I could be wrong.


The incorrect damage color is the only "glitch" in the VC version. The framerate lag was actually added into the game with an update so it feels more like the original N64 version. Really stupid, I know. But if you find a wad file for the 1.0 version then it plays perfectly smooth.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I know, what I meant is that N64 emulators on PC aren't _even_ on an acceptable level, for me. I know you'll say that by tweaking with 30 different plugins will finally display those damn shadows in Paper Mario correctly, but I seriously (nor probably the other 5 billions of people out there) do not want to fiddle with plugins for MORE time than I'll probably end playing the game I was configuring them for.
> 
> We need a GOOD low-level N64 emulator without plugins (a-la Xebra), the N64 deserves it.


Sure you're not confusing me with somebody else?  I'll go around stating that you need to tweak plugins to get games running _to people who want the games to run_, but I'm five miles away from calling that good emulation.



RodrigoDavy said:


> I also see that development for n64 emulators are generally slow when not abandoned.


This is the kind of shit that happens when you try to monetize a homebrew project.

(And PJ64 was being used for money, nobody can say otherwise at this point.)


----------



## raulpica (Dec 9, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Sure you're not confusing me with somebody else? I'll go around stating that you need to tweak plugins to get games running _to people who want the games to run_, but I'm five miles away from calling that good emulation.


Funny, I could remember you attacking me when I said that the N64 emulation on PC was crap. I'm pretty sure of that.

Oh well, nevermind (best friends liek before? ) and enough off-topic at that.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 9, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Funny, I could remember you attacking me when I said that the N64 emulation on PC was crap. I'm pretty sure of that.
> 
> Oh well, nevermind (best friends liek before? ) and enough off-topic at that.


Like I said, it depends on the subject.  Accuracy versus usability is a big debate in emulation, with users preferring speedhacks and per-game tweaks so they can play free games, but the authors all eventually recognizing that accuracy is king (even ZSNES realized this eventually which prompted the rewrite that may never see the light of day).

And yar, you know I'm a bitch on the forums.


----------



## lovewiibrew (Dec 9, 2012)

This is exactly why I bought an ED64. Emulation for the 64 is something that isn't perfect but with an ED64 the accuracy is 100%. So now I can play every 64 game without being bothered to tweak the emulator and install plug-ins etc.


----------



## callmebob (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey guys what tools did you use to patch the game? Tried hard patching but the way I did it doesn´t appear to work. Thanks for any help.


----------



## [Truth] (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it possible to modify the crack for the PAL version?


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 9, 2012)

@[Truth] going by the writeup it looks like the cic chip was actually used in the game for something and not just a selection of preset responses could be returned hence the emulation of the chip in software as it were for the purposes of this hack. That said assuming it is the same chip (and any would be seed values if such things exist for the algorithms involved) then it is possible to port it over but it is not that trivial of a hack compared to much of the anti piracy we tend to see. N64 hackers seem to be something of a rarity but I reckon it could be done by anybody with reasonably good MIPS knowledge (which the PS2 and PSP among other things had).


----------



## [Truth] (Dec 9, 2012)

Perhaps it is possible to contact Krikzz of Everdrive 64 or Marshall of 64drive for a port.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 9, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> The incorrect damage color is the only "glitch" in the VC version. The framerate lag was actually added into the game with an update so it feels more like the original N64 version. Really stupid, I know. But if you find a wad file for the 1.0 version then it plays perfectly smooth.


 
Not a big fan of injecting/altering ROM files with WADs, due to the risk bricking, and how emulators have filters, VC does not and therefore looks like s**t on non-CRT TVs.  Wii64 runs the game better.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 13, 2012)

What is the process for patching the game? I downloaded this file:

http://www.64scener.com/uploads/dx-btusc.ups

But what next? How do I even open it? I'm sorry for sounding stupid.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2012)

ups is a patching format that was built to work around some of the problems with the ips patching format used for most things on pretty much everything before the N64.

http://www.romhacking.net/utilities/677/ is an example of a patching program that supports the format. There are more if you need them but that one works well.


----------



## Bryon15 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks  Now we just need one for Donkey Kong 64


----------



## [Truth] (Dec 21, 2012)

This is how you apply the patch the oldschool N64 scene way:

Download Winaps: http://www.file-upload.net/download-6900620/WINAPS-BT-APS.zip.html

1. Open Winaps.exe
2. select browse on the left side to select the source aps.
3. select browse on the right side to select banjo tooie u.z64 (not included)
4. make sure to select both files in the list
5. apply patch and have fun


----------



## kublai (Feb 20, 2017)

Anyone get this game to run on a Z64 with the crack? I get a black screen. here is my setup
1. Z64 HW2 with 256Mbit RAM
2. Command and Conquer boot cart
3. N64 RAM Expansion Pak installed

I used both the flashcart and NON-flash USA ROM.
a. The flashcart ROM i did not do any patching and I get a black screen
b. The NON-flashcart version I tried patching it with the USA crack using Winaps but got black screen. I also put the crack.aps and put it on the root of my CF card and renamed the un-patched ROM to the same filename as the crack and I still got a black screen. I can see the message flashed patching .aps so I can tell it's patching the ROM but still no dice. Hopefully someone will have an answer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

Oh, I didn't know this was a thing. I thought by the title it was about that huge stop and swap secret. 

Does donkey kong 64 still have emulation problems? Or are they fixed?


----------



## xtheman (Feb 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Oh, I didn't know this was a thing. I thought by the title it was about that huge stop and swap secret.
> 
> Does donkey kong 64 still have emulation problems? Or are they fixed?


This thread is over 5 years old. The cracked part meant they finally got past the antipiracy thing. Not better emulation


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> This thread is over 5 years old. The cracked part meant they finally got past the antipiracy thing. Not better emulation


And i didn't know about this until now. Because I never tried playing this game, was trying to play the first one. So i just wasn't aware of this. But glad that it was possible.


----------



## kublai (Feb 20, 2017)

Donkey Kong 64 plays fine with the crack.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2017)

Okay, this is cool, but can anyone get Goldeneye working on Wii VC injection yet? Or any Rareware game for that matter? There was an issue with the boot codes, if I remember correctly.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 20, 2017)

kublai said:


> Anyone get this game to run on a Z64 with the crack? I get a black screen. here is my setup
> 1. Z64 HW2 with 256Mbit RAM
> 2. Command and Conquer boot cart
> 3. N64 RAM Expansion Pak installed
> ...


Nice necrobump :^)


----------



## Jayro (Feb 20, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Nice necrobump :^)


I really wish people wouln't badger those who "necrobump", when sometimes google results will bring them to a dead thread and they need help. Like, how are they supposed to know the thread is dead and buried when a link took them there and their attention is focused on asking for help? I don't expect anyone looking for help on GBATemp threads to pay attention to a stupid timestamp when seeking help. I'd personally prefer people bump old threads with possible answers in them, before opening new duplicate threads, but that's just me.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I really wish people wouln't badger those who "necrobump", when sometimes google results will bring them to a dead thread and they need help. Like, how are they supposed to know the thread is dead and buried when a link took them there and their attention is focused on asking for help? I don't expect anyone looking for help on GBATemp threads to pay attention to a stupid timestamp when seeking help. I'd personally prefer people bump old threads with possible answers in them, before opening new duplicate threads, but that's just me.


This 100%. As long as a necrobump is on-topic, I don't see a reason not to allow them.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 20, 2017)

saxamo said:


> Via 64scener.com
> 
> Banjo tooie was a weird game. I mean rare must have had the good ish in those days because it was all over the place. But especially in copy protection! This may be the last game to get cracked for the N64, and for good reason! It never worked on any emu and now you can play to your hearts delight. Hurray for math! I'm going to check it on Mupen64Plus AE.


Could this make it work for the Wii U's VC?


----------

